# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Connected to wifi but no internet access



## awhiteho (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm having an issue with 1 of our laptops, Since yesterday haven't been able to access websites. I'm able to connect to our wifi but no internet access. I tried rebooting router, unplugging router, renewing ip addresses. In the past had a windows xp laptop that used to get conflicting ip addresses with 1 of our other devices. But when this would occur it wouldn't actually show as connected to the wifi, it would just say acquiring over and over.

Sometimes if I reboot the laptop i can get to a site for about a minute, then after that I'd lose the connection.

Any ideas? No issues with our other computers, devices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Connected to wifi but no internet access*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to reinstall the WiFi driver for the laptop?

See if completely forgetting your network then reconnecting helps.


----------



## awhiteho (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Windows 8 Connected to wifi but no internet access*

Turns out it was related to Norton Internet security. Must've been an update related to the firewall settings that was blocking the connection. Went into Norton and chose default firewall connection that resolved the issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Connected to wifi but no internet access*

Glad you solved the issue!


----------

